# Craftsman LT 2000 won't stop moving



## username (May 31, 2016)

I just installed a new drive belt on my Craftsman LT2000 (model: 247.288841) - not an easy job with the odd tensioner and variable speed pulley on this model. But, it's done and looks like everything is routed according to the diagram. However, this new belt is so thick and stiff, the tractor immediately starts moving forward when shifted into forward - no pedal push required. AND, there's no stopping it... the brakes aren't strong enough. I even cleaned and adjusted the brakes as tight as they can be and I still cannot stop (hit my van and a bush with the dang thing - dangerous as heck). Sometimes I can stomp and pop the go pedal and the belt will come loose and the tractor will stop. 

My question is... is this normal with a brand new belt? Is there no way to adjust the tension with a new belt? Has anyone else experienced this? I figured it will go away as the belt breaks in. 

(attached picture is my setup, before the belt replacement - found and attached missing spring where yellow dotted line is in picture)


----------



## EarlHarris (Nov 22, 2020)

Did you ever fix this problem?


----------



## Wilk1504 (Aug 23, 2021)

Did you get this fixed?


----------

